# I need Help with newborn in hospital photography ;)



## Stephany (Nov 13, 2013)

First of all this is my first day at the Forum and I am amazed at all the super Awesome photographers here and furthermore that they are willing to give out advice!! Where I am everything is super competitive!! No help from other photographers! No exceptions ha. Ok so back to my post I have been taking pictures semi professionally for about 4 years. My love is newborns they make my heart smile!! I am a LDRP RN and teach childbirth classes so when I heard my hospital was looking for a newborn photographer to do boutique style in suite pictures, naturally I applied. And..... I got the contract !!! I am super excited I know it will be lots of work but I'm ready for it!! I welcome any and all advice you guys are willing to give me! The main problem i am having is where can I get a cart to take room to room to take pictures on. I would love to do the pictures on a pre set up cart so I can take props, backdrops, camera, etc room to room with as much ease as possible. I know some of the other photographers around have them but as I said above they aren't sharing info. I know it sounds more cookie cutter than going in each room using the hospital bed and all natural lighting and I love that when possible but in reality I have to go into this knowing that lots of babies and one of me I have to keep it flowing as smoothly as possible. Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't done photography with babies but have worked as an EI Specialist. Families would often show me their pictures of their preemies taken in the NICU and it seemed to me they valued those photographs, NG tubes and all. 

I don't know if you'll be photographing typical newborns or babies who may have an extended stay in the hospital but I think the more natural rather than posed photos seem the most lovely. When I read 'newborn photography' on a message board anymore I cringe before I even look because I've started seeing what's 'out there' in baby photography and have seen what to me doesn't always appear to be the best way to handle or position a newborn. Since you work as a nurse in the childbirth field you'd know what would be appropriate - I think using soft pretty blankets etc. make for a nice background. (Seems like we often had babies that liked those fleecy sheep-looking blankets but I can't think what they're called!)

I'm not sure about a cart, I can't think of one that seems to steer very well! (we'd use a kids' wagon to carry toys out to the playground etc.).


----------



## CCericola (Nov 18, 2013)

Restaurant supply companies have the food carts. That's what you need. Or maybe ask the hospital cafeteria workers. Bus Carts | FSW


----------



## Hrgrace21 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hotel carts can be found online too, or look for "tethering carts". 

On a side note: for most moms (including myself) having someone handle my new baby in the hospital made me NERVOUS! Taking pictures of the baby in the see-through bins (for lack of a better term) look amazing when done well. Some of the baby with mom blurred in background is also nice. Placing the strobe on the opposite side of the window with the sheer curtains drawn will look like natural light. If they are expecting props and backgrounds, I would just use whatever is already in the room. Ask the nurses if you can take an empty room for a little bit and just mess with different ways of positioning things already there. The less you have to move around with the better...learned that one the hard way haha Exciting job congrats!


----------

